# Map for Croatia



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all
Just starting to plan the next big trip and am thinking that it may be Croatia and Slovenia, probably in September.
Can anyone recommend a good detailed map please. We have sat nav but I'm a map girl and can't sit in the passenger seat or plan without one on my lap!
Any tips or hints on places to see would also be greatly appreciated
Many thanks
Sally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Michelin do excellent fold-out maps - I've used them for years. Available from all good bookshops!


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sally we are doing the same , booked Split Galab & Dubrovnik end of august thru September.

We decided to book campsites with the Car*n Club because wild camping is not allowed in Croatia.

Using a Philips Multiscale Europe Map for the planning:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Multiscale-Europe-2014-Spiral/dp/1849072701

Hopefully get us thru Germany to Prague and down via Budapest Zagreb and back via the Italian lakes.

Mid-August thru Early October.

See you there!


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks guys
Have the Europe one so will just use that
Cater_racer, where do you race? We also race - saloon cars at Castle Combe
Sally


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

taz said:


> Thanks guys
> Have the Europe one so will just use that
> Cater_racer, where do you race? We also race - saloon cars at Castle Combe
> Sally


All over Sally

Silverstone 11 th May, Brands Hatch 31st May, Spa 26th June......

I race with Classic Sports Car Club, currently running a Porsche.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Look us up if you come to Combe, as we do all our races there. Had a good weekend - first in class so nice start to season.
Might bump into you in Croatia then...


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

We take a general European road atlas, such as the AA European Road Atlas http://shop.theaa.com/store/shop/aa-big-road-atlas-europe-2014 and find that that, together with the sat nav, is good for route planning. I'm also like to keep a record of where we've been so also take a road map http://dash4it.co.uk/croatia-slovenia-cartographia-6474.html to record this on.

So far as destinations - what are you looking for? The coastline is spectacular but we love the islands, Krk and Hvar being our favourites.

Istria, a peninsular in the north of the country, is a good place to start, having plenty of campsites right on the sea plus there are some pretty towns like Porec, Pula, Vrsar and Rovinj.

Further down the coast the Zadar region is less touristy on the coast but has the advantage of 4 regional parks inland, Kornati, Plitvice, Krka and Paklenica, all worth a visit but if I only had to choose one it would be Plitvice - a series of lakes and waterfalls on stunning scenery.

After that you come to Split, a lovely old city with the Diocletian Palace at it's heart, plus this is the jumping off point for some of the most beautiful islands - Hvar, Brac and Viz.

Carrying on down the coast you come to the Dubrovnik. Incredibly touristy but a beautiful city well worth a visit, as is it's islands. You do have to pass through a 'corridor' of Bosnia to drive to it but it's no problem.

Wherever you go don't expect sandy beaches. Most are pebble of rock, or even concrete in some places!

If you do go to Slovenia then most people think that the must sees are Bled and Postijana and they are worth a visit as is he city of Ljubljana which has a convenient campsite on the outskirts. Portorož, on the coast is also a pretty town famous for it's roses, as it's name suggests.

There are plenty of campsites in both places, some of which take ACSI but check on the seasons as they differ from, say, France. Wild camping is not allowed in either country.

This is all very general but if you can let me know what sort of thing interests you then I could probably be more specific. We know the country very well so if you want any info please do get in touch.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Glasandra.
Very early days in my planning but we are scenery people (and dog). The coast looks amazing but is it also worth travelling inland? We are hoping to leave uk by 1st September and won't need to be home until Xmas - or may even stay out for ski season. So time not an issue, probably more the change in weather.
Will we have any issues with our van as it's 8.5m and over 7 ton?
Will keep you details and prob pm when I am further along if that's ok
Many thanks
Sally


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

The coast and inland of Croatia are split by a mountain range (not very high). The interior is, on the whole, much less inhabited than the coast and more varied. The north is very similar in look to Austria, the south more eastern european. 

The four Regional Parks that I mentioned are inland and well worth visiting for the scenery and walks. As I said if I had to choose one it would be Plitvice. 

There ski resorts are in the north/ north east. We've been to Platak above Rijeka but not the others. In fact in March one year we were able to walk in the snow there in the morning, have lunch and then go swimming in the Kvarner Gulf in the afternoon as the weather conditions changed so much as we descended. 

I don't know what campsites you'll find open in winter. I should think they will be pretty limited though. Most close around early November. A quick look at ACSI might help.

We have only been by car staying with friends or with a VW camper van so I can't help re issues with the size of your van, though others may be able to. All I can say is that there are plenty of big German and Italian motorhomes there, even on the islands, so it must be possible.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

All you need do is keep the sea on your right hand side, just follow the coast road all the way down you won't be disappointed, lots of places to stop and wild camp as you go along. No problems at all with wild camping..

One of the best places we went to on our world tour of Europe.. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I normally go with Michelin but this was the best one for me. Good detail. 1:300,000 also shows scenic routes. I am sure you can find a UK priced link elsewhere. This is just for illustration

http://www.amazon.com/Croatia-Slovenia-Marco-Polo-Maps/dp/3829767102


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

One of the nicest things to do is to take the local ferries from peninsula to island and on to other islands and peninsulas . . .

. . . the sea is a fabulous pale aquamarine, the islands are stuffed with history, you can't book the ferries in advance but just have to turn up and pay cash, but they aren't all that expensive . . . all run by Jardolinja Lines. 

About the only time you get a free overnight is at the ferry port when waiting for a 6 am ferry.

Otherwise, you really do have to use campsites, they are ex-Communist countries and extremely safe but very law-abiding.

There is one restaurant, with a sign of a Sucking Pig outside, about 2 km before Plitvice lake complex, and they let you park up there if you eat there, and the food is pretty good.

Suggested reading : Rebecca West, "Black Lamb Grey Falcon", written in 1941, about a journey through Yugoslavia just before the war, throws light on the fascinating and cmplex history of the region, extremely readable.

Slovenia is lovely too, quite different, calm and peaceful and old-fashioned, and Ljubljana is gorgeous !

Helen


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Marco Polo map ordered and guide books for Croatia and Slovenia. Hadn't thought of skiing there, was planning to go back to France but now you have mentioned the possibility it gives a bit more food for thought.
Thanks again
Sally


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Sally,

You'll have no problems with the size of your 'van.

Roger


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I find it very strange how folk say you can't wild camp here there or where ever as it is not allowed as though it is set in granite.

Ok you might get the odd blip where you are moved on in different countries, if that happens you move on but not many miles down the road and no body will bother you..

We have had a year away mostly wild camping, if you are going away for that length of time to go on camp sites especially when you don't particularly need one is going to cost a fortune, in the year away we were moved on maybe 5 times in 18K miles and 22 plus countries, so I take with a pinch of salt advice saying you can't do this, I have been there and I say you can do what you want if you are responsible with how you do it.

ray


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

It might not be set in granite but it is set in law in Croatia, the law being the Croatian Tourism Act issued by Croatian Ministry of Tourism.

According to the Act camping outside legal campsites is forbidden and you can be fined up to 3000 HRK for doing it. Now it's up to you whether or not you are willing to break the law in your host country, but I felt obliged to point out to someone who is new to the area that wild camping is not allowed. They can then make up their own mind.

Interestingly it is legal to ask a landowner if you can spend a few nights on his/her land. The landowner shouldn't charge you for this as it is considered as kind of 'hospitable gesture’ and Croatians are very hospitable. Sometimes it's just a case of asking and you'll be welcomed.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Glasandra"]It might not be set in granite but it is set in law in Croatia, the law being the Croatian Tourism Act issued by Croatian Ministry of Tourism.
> 
> According to the Act camping outside legal campsites is forbidden and you can be fined up to 3000 HRK for doing it. Now it's up to you whether or not you are willing to break the law in your host country, but I felt obliged to point out to someone who is new to the area that wild camping is not allowed. They can then make up their own mind.
> 
> Interestingly it is legal to ask a landowner if you can spend a few nights on his/her land. The landowner shouldn't charge you for this as it is considered as kind of 'hospitable gesture' and Croatians are very hospitable. Sometimes it's just a case of asking and you'll be welcomed.


Hey up.

You might be surprised they don't get their guns out to shoot you or lock you up, they are very polite and say usually in English, "Sorry you can't stay here".. Say sorry and move on there is always somewhere else to stop they are not out to get you, the impression you seem to be putting over..

ray.


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

I was not trying to put any 'impression' over. Just stating facts. 

If people are unaware that they are breaking the law by wild camping might be surprised if spoken to by an armed policeman and asked to move. 

And I'm not at all surprised by how you were treated. I've been travelling to Croatia for over 40 years and know them to be very friendly people.As I say if you ask you'll probably be allowed to stay on some's land for a night or two


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

PS I meant to add that one of the reasons that wild camping is against the law in Croatia is the possibility of someone camping in an area where there are old landmines from the war. These are more likely to be found inland in and in out of the way spots. Total de-mining is not due to end until 2019.

Most of the country is perfectly safe and all tourist areas are but the OPs asked about camping inland and so this was particularly relevant. I didn't want to scaremonger by mentioning it at the outset but as I've been shot down about how safe it is to wildcamp in Croatia I will mention it now. A map of the areas yet to be de-mined is here http://www.hcr.hr/en/minskaSituacijaKarta.asp?ID=1.

The locals generally know where they are and avoid them, but would you?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glasandra said:


> It might not be set in granite but it is set in law in Croatia, the law being the Croatian Tourism Act issued by Croatian Ministry of Tourism.
> 
> According to the Act camping outside legal campsites is forbidden and you can be fined up to 3000 HRK for doing it. Now it's up to you whether or not you are willing to break the law in your host country, but I felt obliged to point out to someone who is new to the area that wild camping is not allowed. They can then make up their own mind.
> 
> Interestingly it is legal to ask a landowner if you can spend a few nights on his/her land. The landowner shouldn't charge you for this as it is considered as kind of 'hospitable gesture' and Croatians are very hospitable. Sometimes it's just a case of asking and you'll be welcomed.


Glasandra

You quote the 'Croatian Tourism Act'. Do you mean the 'Act for the Provision of Tourism Services' passed on 15th June 2007? If so, could you please quote the Article and paragraph which covers wildcamping?

Maybe I have got the wrong Act, as the one I have referred to only seems to put obligations on those providing tourism services.

Geoff


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

In a lot of the places where you might want to wild camp, space is pretty restricted, the areas by the sea are beautiful, if it were possible everyone would do it.

It is a bit like Portugal, where for the same reasons, you might just as well give up and use a campsite.

In Spain on the other hand, there is often plenty of space !

Helen


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

Geoff - It's in the Zakon o Ugostiteljskoj Djelatnosti, which literally translates as The Catering Industry Act but generally known as the Tourism Act, Part V, Article 27. Sorry for any confusion. Hope that helps.

In fact since just looking it up I see I was wrong re the fines as they have changed to between 2000HRK and 15000HRK.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm funny that I have never been asked to move in Croatia, Spain Sicily and Gibraltar yes ,but nowhere else in the 22 countries we visited... And only because we parked up with some local vans and they moved us all on, when ever we have been on our own no problems..

So not convinced...

ray.


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well the whole Act is available to read online if anyone is interested http://www.zakon.hr/z/151/Zakon-o-ugostiteljskoj-djelatnosti
though I'm sure it will not change your mind Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Glasandra"]Well the whole Act is available to read online if anyone is interested http://www.zakon.hr/z/151/Zakon-o-ugostiteljskoj-djelatnosti
> though I'm sure it will not change your mind Ray.


Hey up.

I have read it and it applies to nationals involved with catering and laws around that..

If you are parked up in a spot that is clearly for local and foreign visitors to stop in, and they haven't put up the no camping symbol, and you do not put any chairs tables or anything outside your van, you are deemed not to be camping even though you might be asleep in your van...

You might be asked to move and it would be prudent to do that, and who want's to wild camp in someone's back garden.. Choose you spot stay for the night and move on, some places you can stay longer, there will already no doubt be some local vans already there..

It's using your noggin like everything else in life, nobody is out to get you, folk would rather be nice and help, or that is what I have found.

ray.


----------

